# Ηχογραφήστε αυτό που ακούτε



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2010)

Μπορεί να κομίζω κουκουβάγια στην πόλη μας, αλλά εγώ πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα αυτό το δωρεάν πρόγραμμα που μπορεί να ηχογραφεί σε mp3 ή wav ό,τι ακούμε από την κάρτα ήχου του υπολογιστή μας (φυσικά κάνει ηχογράφηση και από μικρόφωνο). Αν ακούμε π.χ. ένα γιουτουμπάκι που θα θέλαμε να το κρατήσουμε και να το ακούμε offline, είναι το κατάλληλο πρόγραμμα. Μπορείς να επιλέξεις bitrate εγγραφής, για καλύτερο ήχο και ανάλογη αύξηση του μεγέθους του αρχείου που προκύπτει.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks. :) Μια πολύ χρήσιμη εφαρμογή που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, είναι για την ηχογράφηση συγκεκριμένων κομματιών από ταινίες, όπως soundtrack, ατάκες κτλ. 

Το βίντεο από το youtube γιατί να μην το αποθηκεύσεις ολόκληρο αν θέλεις να το κρατήσεις για να το ακούς offline ???


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2010)

Αν ο ήχος είναι καλής ποιότητας, μπορείς αν θέλεις να τον αποθηκεύσεις σε mp3 και να το ακούς στο ipod σου. Ή, όπως χρειάστηκε να κάνω εγώ, ήθελα να στείλω σε κάποιον με email μόνο τον ήχο, αφού το βίντεο ήταν τεράστιο για να σταλεί.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Κατεβάζεις το FLV από το YouTube και κατόπιν (χωρίς να μεσολαβήσει καμία μετατροπή, κι άρα χωρίς απώλειες!) παίρνεις μόνο τον ήχο με το FLV Extract: http://moitah.net/.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα για εντελώς άλλο σκοπό: είχα βίντεο σε mpg και ήθελα να βγάλω τον ήχο σε mp3.


----------

